# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Good Political Songs

## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The entertainment industry is reflexively liberal, but there are songs out there that are either conservative or are unconsciously a better fit with a conservative than a liberal interpretation, even if the artist had no such original intention. And occasionally there are even songs by lefties and were for a long time seen as conveying a leftist message which, by an ironic turn of events and the march of history, now fit a conservative interpretation better than the original leftist one.


Here's my first offering, a song which might well sum up the entire Obama administration:




Close the city and tell the people that 
Something's coming to call
Death and darkness are rushing forward to 
Take a bite from the wall

You've nothing to say
They're breaking away
If you listen to fools...
The Mob Rules
The Mob Rules

Kill the spirit and you'll be blinded
The end is always the same
Play with fire, you burn your fingers and 
Lose your hold of the flame

It's over, it's done
The end is begun
If you listen to fools...
The Mob Rules

You've nothing to say
Oh, they're breaking away
If you listen to fools...

Break the circle and stop the movement
The wheel is thrown to the ground
Just remember it might start rolling and 
Take you right back around

You're all fools!
The Mob Rules!

----------

usfan (10-14-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Many of you will consider this an odd one, because it is automatically assumed--and for all intents and purposes, correctly--that this is an anarchist, left-wing anthem. However, listening to it in the context of a Europe slowly being ruined by bankruptcy and out-of-control Muslim immigration, massive and out-of-control US debt, and an increasingly intrusive and control-freak government and its bloated, unmoved and irremovable bureaucracy both in Europe and over here, these lyrics today take on a different meaning and--if you look past the Brit references to the monarchy--seem to be particularly applicable to the Age of Obama. The line 'They made you a moron' sounds so apt given the sad army of low-information voters created by this deplorable education system....




*"God Save The Queen"*

   God save the queen
The fascist regime
They made you a moron
Potential H-bomb

God save the queen
She ain't no human being
There is no future
In England's dreaming

Don't be told what you want
Don't be told what you need
There's no future, no future,
No future for you

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
'Cause tourists are money
And our figurehead
Is not what she seems

Oh God save history
God save your mad parade
Oh Lord God have mercy
All crimes are paid

When there's no future
How can there be sin
We're the flowers in the dustbin
We're the poison in your human machine
We're the future, your future

God save the queen
We mean it man
We love our queen
God saves

God save the queen
We mean it man
And there is no future
In England's dreaming

No future, no future,
No future for you
No future, no future,
No future for me

No future, no future,
No future for you
No future, no future
For you

----------

Perianne (10-14-2013)

----------


## Perianne

Another from the great Sex Pistols, the best anti-abortion song ever.




_She was a girl from Birmingham
She just had an abortion
She was case of insanity
Her name was Pauline, she lived in a tree

She was a no one who killed her baby
She sent her letters from the country
She was an animal
She was a bloody disgrace

Body! I'm not an animal
Body! I'm not an animal

Dragged on a table in factory
Illegitimate place to be
In a packet in a lavatory
Die little baby screaming
Body screaming f*ing bloody mess
Not an animal
It's an abortion

Body! I'm not animal
Mummy! I'm not an abortion

[Spoken]
Throbbing squirm,
gurgling bloody mess
I'm not a discharge
I'm not a loss in protein
I'm not a throbbing squirm

F*k this and f*k that
F*k it all and f*k a f*king brat
She don't wanna baby that looks like that
I don't wanna baby that looks like that
Body, I'm not an animal
Body, an abortion

Body! I'm not an animal
Body! I'm not an animal
An animal
I'm not an animal.....
I'm not an abortion.....

Mummy! UGH!_

----------



----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

More political punk.




_So, you've been to school 
 For a year or two
 And you know you've seen it all
 In daddy's car
 Thinking you'll go far
 Back east your type don't crawl

 Playing ethnicky jazz
 To parade your snazz
 On your five-grand stereo
 Braggin' that you know 
 How the ******s feel cold
 And the slum's got so much soul

 It's time to taste what you most fear
 Right Guard will not help you here
 Brace yourself, my dear
 Brace yourself, my dear

 It's a holiday in Cambodia
 It's tough, kid, but it's life
 It's a holiday in Cambodia 
 Don't forget to pack a wife

 You're a star-belly snitch
 You suck like a leech
 You want everyone to act like you
 Kiss ass while you bitch
 So you can get rich
 While your boss gets richer off you

 Well, you'll work harder
 With a gun in your back
 For a bowl of rice a day
 Slave for soldiers
 Till you starve
 Then your head is skewered on a stake

 Now you can go where the people are one
 Now you can go where they get things done
 What you need, my son...
 What you need, my son... 

 Is a holiday in Cambodia
 Where people are dressed in black
 A holiday in Cambodia
 Where you'll kiss ass or crack

 Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot, Pol Pot

 It's a holiday in Cambodia
 Where you'll do what you're told
 It's a holiday in Cambodia
 Where the slums got so much soul
 Pol Pot_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

[Can't stand Jello....]

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> [Can't stand Jello....]


Most people can't. Guy's an utter sociopath, but he's done some good music.

----------


## OceanloverOH

A little dated, but still quite relevant if you just change a few of the locations....

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

If I can be said to have a favourite band at all, *Type O Negative* probably comes closest than most.

Their late, VERY great baritone/bassist frontman, Peter Steele, was always inclined to a right-of-centre libertarianism. He reconnected with Christianity in the final years of his life and often expresses this in his last album,

He, too, wrote one of the great anti-Abortion songs: 'These Three Things'...great tune:





*"These Three Things"*

   The child is torn from the womb unbaptised
There's no question it's infanticide
I'm guilty so therefore condemned
Destroying angels must come to an end
Now in Limbo deprived of paradise not so nice

At the end I'll escort you to hell
The dark one's forces lock your flaming cell
To murder the one's unborn
The worst sin you've ever performed
There are two other things I must tell, know them well

With due respect heed these words of caution
If considering an abortion
If you did boiling sulfur
To which I won't concur
Leading to a path of misfortune no one won

Of a land, land that shuns the son
So alien call it area 5-1
Should there be failure to convert Zion?
What came as a lamb returning as a lion

Not a nation but a self proclaimed state
Since the year of our Lord 1-9-4-8
The road to redemption leads to through deserts
Rocky though the trip through is well worth it

I am the duel of the fisherman Simon
He brought alpha, omega, yes I'm the one
The twins fell beginning Armageddon
So the whore too who dwelleth in Babylon

All his people gathered round - through forgiveness salvation found

----------

Perianne (10-14-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Here's an early *Type O Negative* song VERY harshly critical of the welfare state. This is more in the style of Steele's previous crossover thrash band *Carnivore*, which had a strong Hardcore Punk influence in it:




*Type O Negative Der Untermensch Lyrics*




                         Hey you on public assistance 
Why don't you get a job?  
Sell some dope and buy some pride 
It's the only thing you couldn't rob 

Socioparasite 

How does it feel to live for free?  
Get off society's back 
Skells like you allowed to live 
You wonder why we're taxed 

Socioparasite 

Getting fucked up on classon avenue 
Smoking crack and drinking booze 
Spike in your arm 
No money for food 
But there's plenty of gas in your bmw 

There's a dopewhore waiting at home 
Dealing your shit on the chemophone 
Poor tawana gets born with a birth defect 
But it only increases your welfare check 

Been doing some thinking and I have an answer 
To arrest the spreading cancer 
Send you back to where you came from 
Get the fuck rid of you (sub)human scum 

If you don't pay taxes you shouldn't vote 
So get in line and get back on the boat 
I'd love to tear down all those projects 
Kiss my ass home relief reject 

Waste of life 
You're a waste of life

----------


## Perianne

> If I can be said to have a favourite band at all, *Type O Negative* probably comes closest than most.


I like that song.  I have never heard of Type O Negative.  I'll have to check them out.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I like that song.  I have never heard of Type O Negative.  I'll have to check them out.


Oh, you're in for a REAL treat, then! Peter Steele is one of the most intelligent, and FUNNY, guys I've ever come across in the world of rock 'n' roll. Given the fact that they are very dark and gothy, the lyrics to their songs can be so clever that they remind one of a heavier, darker version of the Beatles. In fact, Steele said the two main influences on his music were The Beatles and Black Sabbath, and the influence of both can be strongly detected all over TON's albums.

Youtube has a lot of interview with Peter Steele, very worthwhile seeking out.

Too bad he killed himself with a deadly combination of cocaine and a heart condition....

----------


## Perianne

> Oh, you're in for a REAL treat, then! Peter Steele is one of the most intelligent, and FUNNY, guys I've ever come across in the world of rock 'n' roll. Given the fact that they are very dark and gothy, the lyrics to their songs can be so clever that they remind one of a heavier, darker version of the Beatles. In fact, Steele said the two main influences on his music were The Beatles and Black Sabbath, and the influence of both can be strongly detected all over TON's albums.


Are you British?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

No, why?

----------


## Perianne

> No, why?


TON sounds like they are British.  I just wondered if you were.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> TON sounds like they are British.  I just wondered if you were.


Ha! These guys are the most Brooklyn-sounding dudes I've ever heard!

First time I ever heard Steele speak, I thought: 'Wow! Sly Stallone is a rock musician now?! He's pretty good!'

Steele and Stallone sound like they could be TWINS!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The liner notes to their albums can be absolutely HILARIOUS things to read. On one album they credit the contribution of something called 'The Bensonhoist Lesbian Choir'...of course, there IS no such choir.....

----------


## Perianne

> Ha! These guys are the most Brooklyn-sounding dudes I've ever heard!
> 
> First time I ever heard Steele speak, I thought: 'Wow! Sly Stallone is a rock musician now?! He's pretty good!'
> 
> Steele and Stallone sound like they could be TWINS!


Well, Stallone is not the most clear enunciator.  I will listen to it again later.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

"Strength In Numbers" by Times of Grace:




_As we live in these dark days
Filled with violence, opposition and hate

_
_There lies a place of saving grace
Protected in the hearts of the humble
The faithful, the ones
_

_Who choose the path
Of resistance to protest
Protect, save
Proclaim our lives lived not in vain
_

_In flesh, in spirit eternal
One love, one truth, one destiny
_

_One love
(One love)
One truth
(One truth)
One destiny
_

_Arise and be triumphant
No rest until all is fulfilled
Our roots must balance our branches
Be vigilant in truth and love
(In truth and love)
_

_There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever
_

_Babylon's method of deception
So devious the strong are swayed
(So devious, the strong are swayed)
_

_There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever
_

_One love, one truth
One love, one truth
_

_One love
(One love)
One truth
(One truth)
One destiny
(Yeah)
_

_There is a strength in numbers
We must unite mankind
There is a strength in numbers
Our faith lies deep inside
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(So)
So we must come together
_

_(We)
We struggle
(We)
We suffer
(But)
But we will live forever
_

_May the sun shine upon you
And bless your inner light
And may you find true peace_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

"Strength In Numbers" by Trapt (different song):




_You’re out of line
You’ve got nowhere to go
You started a fire
Too strong to be controlled
There’s no more illusion
Power bought and sold
Now it’s time for your head to roll

We’ve got to open our eyes
And use that mob mentality
Against that public enemy number one
No need to take the power back
We already have it
Don’t take it for granted

We got strength in numbers
The game is ours to change
If we don’t like the way it’s played
Strength in numbers

Strength in numbers
Too many to stop us now
You’re taking more than we’ll allow
Strength in numbers

You pull the strings
But never really lead
You’re motivation driven by pure greed
Full of frustration
Take it to the streets
Show you who really runs this city

We’ve got to open our eyes
And use that mob mentality
Against that public enemy number one
No need to take the power back
We already have it
Don’t take it for granted

We got strength in numbers
The game is ours to change
If we don’t like the way it’s played
Strength in numbers

Strength in numbers
Too many to stop us now
You’re taking more than we’ll allow
Strength in numbers

We don’t have to take it anymore
Take it anymore
We don’t have to take it anymore

What you hiding for
What you hiding from
Your time is up
You reap what you sow
Can you hear the mob
Knocking at your door
They’re calling out for you

We got strength in numbers
The game is ours to change
If we don’t like the way it’s played
Strength in numbers

Strength in numbers
Too many to stop us now
You’re taking more than we’ll allow
Strength in numbers_

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

"For What It's Worth" by Buffalo Springfield:




_There's something happening here
But what it is ain't exactly clear
There's a man with a gun over there
Telling me I got to beware

I think it's time we stop
Children, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

There's battle lines being drawn
Nobody's right if everybody's wrong
Young people speaking' their minds
Getting so much resistance from behind

It's time we stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

What a field day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singing songs and carrying signs
Mostly saying, "hooray for our side"

It's time we stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
Step out of line, the men come and take you away

We better stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

We better stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

We better stop
Now, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

We better stop
Children, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?_

----------


## lostbeyond

Does anyone have a link to the Erika?  It was a very popular political song in its days.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> "For What It's Worth" by Buffalo Springfield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There's something happening here
> But what it is ain't exactly clear
> There's a man with a gun over there
> Telling me I got to beware
> ...


Oh yeah, that one was excellent!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Does anyone have a link to the Erika?  It was a very popular political song in its days.


You don't mean the Waffen SS marching song, do you? :Skeert:

----------


## lostbeyond

> Does anyone have a link to the Erika?  It was a very popular political song in its days.


Finally I've found it for you all.

----------


## Perianne

> Does anyone have a link to the Erika?  It was a very popular political song in its days.


Are you talking about the German marching song?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Oh yeah, that one was excellent!


I remember reading somewhere that this song was inspired by the Sunset Strip Curfew Riots that went on for years on and off.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Tin soldiers and Nixon's coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are gunning us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

La la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la.

Gotta get down to it
Soldiers are gunning us down
Should have been done long ago.
What if you knew her
And found her dead on the ground
How can you run when you know?

Tin soldiers and Nixon's coming,
We're finally on our own.
This summer I hear the drumming,
Four dead in Ohio.

Four dead in Ohio.

Four dead in Ohio.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-15-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Well, here's a much less controversial and sinister German march, as it was written after WWI, before the Nazis, and was actually adapted by the French Foreign Legion. It's a song that all tankers can relate to:

----------

lostbeyond (10-14-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

............

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Tin soldiers and Nixon's coming,
> We're finally on our own.
> This summer I hear the drumming,
> Four dead in Ohio.
> 
> Gotta get down to it
> Soldiers are gunning us down
> Should have been done long ago.
> What if you knew her
> ...


Annoying because it's such a lefty song, but I'm forced to admit that it's a pretty good song nonetheless.....has a very Neil Young-ish feel to it, I wonder if he wrote it.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Are you talking about the German marching song?


Yes.  Here is another one, the SS marching song.  Whilst I disagree with the lyrics where it talks about kicking Roosewelt's ass, but Stalin surely deserved it, and maybe that conman Churchill too.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Somebody has to put this up:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

_[Chorus:]
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning down the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning down the block

Don't judge a book by the cover
Every single being in this world is your brother
When I look upon the page and uncover
Ancient words that teach me to love ya!
So we burn to return to the mother
And we yearn to unlearn all they told ya about yourself
Who you are, what you should be,
I'm gonna be free leave it up to me!

Shouts through the sky, look out to the night
Feel alright!
Stars burn bright, I like the moonlight
You'll be alright!

[Chorus:]
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
This is the medicine, I'm out like the bedouin
This knife I'm burying and this life I'm treasuring

This is the medicine, I'm out like the bedouin

Buffalo soldier, I know I'm not a rasta
Buffalo soldier, I know I'm not a rasta

I went runing away to the cave
Went in a slave and came out all flames
I went running away for the hills
Back to my roots and I'm running still
But now I'm running to face my dreams
Found my place and what it means
Find yourself and no one else
You have to leave it up to me, leave it up to me!

[Chorus:]
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
This is the medicine, I'm out like the bedouin
With this knife I'm buryin and this life I'm treasuring
Buffalo soldier, I know I'm not a rasta

Buffalo soldier, you know I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning down the block
I shot the sheriff, the DA, and the deputy
Sorry Al Sharpton I don't need you to lecture me
Maybe I'll stop talking about guns
When you talk about the funds that they cut for the youth
Let's cut to the truth, ain't enough for the youth
So tell me how you judge me til you're stuck in the shoes, man!
Where the Congressmen, where all the Senators?
They're thinking about their green, not the color of the President?
This is just a relevance, survival is the sentiment
Narcotics is the only way you know that I'm a measure it!
They say that we are in a post Obama era
Well exactly what that mean? you need to make it clearer
Does it mean that the rich are gonna finally start to share up
Re-proportion the wealth and make things fairer
Asking God "why do poor people suffer" but now I'm such a hypocrite, the Rolls Royce mufflers.
In the gutters nobody never loved us
I am just the result of pain and hunger!

[Chorus:]
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block
Buffalo soldier, no I'm not a rasta
I used to be a mobster burning up the block_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I get the feeling that Glen Danzig has a real problem with the Kennedy administration and the Kennedy family as a whole...this hostility produced an absolutely rude, crude and KICK-ASS song:




*"Bullet"*

   President's bullet-ridden body in the street
Ride, Johnny ride
Kennedy's shattered head hits concrete
Ride, Johnny ride

Johnny's wife is floundering
Johnny's wife is scared
Run, Jackie run

Texas is an outrage when your husband is dead
Texas is an outrage when they pick up his head
Texas is the reason that the president's dead
You gotta suck, suck, Jackie suck

President's bullet-ridden body in the street
Ride, Johnny ride
Kennedy's shattered head hits concrete
Ride, Johnny ride

Texas is an outrage when your husband is dead
Texas is an outrage when they pick up his head
Texas is the reason that the president's dead
You gotta suck, suck, Jackie suck

Arise Jackie O, Jonathon of Kennedy
Well, arise and be shot down
The dirt's gonna be your dessert
My cum be your life source
And the only way to get it
Is to suck or fuck
Or be poor and devoid
And masturbate me, masturbate me
Then slurp it from your palm
Like a dry desert soaking up rain
Soaking up sun
Like a dry desert soaking up rain
Soaking up sun

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Another anti-Kennedy barn-burner from hardcore horror punk masters, The Misfits:




*Misfits Who Killed Marilyn? Lyrics*


                                      5:25 August fifth, 1962 
Found her lying on her chest 
Her face all turning blue 
You think it was an overdose 
But could it have been the pact 
Could it have been the Kennedy's 
Was it LAPD 

It ain't a mystery 
Baby not to me 
Baby not to me 

What a, what a, what a mystery 
Rotted corpse, sex decay 
Breasts all full of slugs 
No answer for the accident 
Her cunt has all dried up, you see 

Make it seem a suicide 
5:25 August fifth, 1962 
Make it seem a suicide 
Make it seem a suicide 
It ain't a mystery 

Make it seem a suicide 
Baby not to me 
Baby not to me 
What a, what a, what a mystery 
It ain't a mystery 

What a, what a, what a mystery 
Baby not to me 
Baby not to me 

Whoah, whoah, whoah, whoah oh

----------


## Perianne

Wow.  The Misfits are messed up.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Wow.  The Misfits are messed up.


Glen Danzig was on Greg Gutfeld's RedEye last year.

He likes Obama even less than he likes Kennedy....

----------


## Perianne

> Glen Danzig was on Greg Gutfeld's RedEye last year.
> 
> He likes Obama even less than he likes Kennedy....


I watch Redeye sometimes.  Especially when Jim Norton is on there.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Annoying because it's such a lefty song, but I'm forced to admit that it's a pretty good song nonetheless.....has a very Neil Young-ish feel to it, I wonder if he wrote it.


According to Wiki, Neil Young did indeed write and compose "Ohio".  Very good, Ghost....you win the Political Song trivia contest!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_(CSNY_song)

----------


## Perianne

A perfect song about Obama.







We are amazed but not amused
By all the things you say that you'll do
Though much concerned but not involved
With decisions that are made by you

But we are sick and tired of hearing your song
Telling how you are gonna change right from wrong
'Cause if you really want to hear our views
"You haven't done nothing"!

It's not too cool to be ridiculed 
But you brought this upon yourself
The world is tired of pacifiers
We want the truth and nothing else

And we are sick and tired of hearing your song
Telling how you are gonna change right from wrong
'Cause if you really want to hear our views
"You haven't done nothing"!

Jackson 5 join along with me say
Doo doo wop - hey hey hey
Doo doo wop - wow wow wow 
Doo doo wop - co co co 
Doo doo wop - naw naw naw
Doo doo wop - bum bum bum 
Doo doo wop

We would not care to wake up to the nightmare
That's becoming real life
But when mislead who knows a person's mind
Can turn as cold as ice un hum

Why do you keep on making us hear your song
Telling us how you are changing right from wrong
'Cause if you really want to hear our views
"You haven't done nothing"!
Yeah

Jackson 5 sing along again say
Doo doo wop
Doo doo wop - oh
Doo doo wop - co co co 
Doo doo wop - sing it baby
Doo doo wop - bum bum bum 
Doo doo wop - um 
Sing it loud for your people say
Doo doo wop - um um um 

Doo doo wop - stand up be counted, say
Doo doo wop - co co co 
Doo doo wop - ow
Doo doo wop - bum bum bum 
Doo doo wop - ah hum

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

I hope someone, somewhere, recognizes this film ...  :Geez: 







> I have crossed the mystic desert 
>  To snap pictures of the poor 
>  I've invited them to brunch 
>  Let them crash out on my floor 
> 
>  There's sunshine in my vein 
>  My kitchen's filled with flies 
>  I'm crying out in vain 
>  Like a little African child 
> ...

----------


## JustPassinThru

One Night in Baghdad.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Beautiful. SOAD's lyrics are never lucid, but I guess this one is a critique of consumer culture, and the perceived "decadence" of Western youth compared to their brothers in the Third World.




> Why don't you ask the kids at Tienanmen Square?
> Was fashion the reason why they were there?
> 
> They disguise it, Hypnotize it.
> Television made you buy it.
> 
> I'm just sitting
> In my car and
> Waiting for my
> ...

----------


## wist43

With Thanksgiving coming up, I'm surprised no one posted Alice's Restaurant.

For newbs, most rock stations play Alice's Restaurant on Thanksgiving Day at 12 noon - at least that's when they're supposed to play it. Some play it at 10am, but that isn't tradition  :Smile: 




It's 18 minutes long, so you have to hang with it  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This is a remarkable song, and I was going to post it in the Industrial music section, but it is such a political song I decided to post it here instead.

I normally HATE lefty bands like this, and anarchism is something I detest, and if there could be an official band for the loathsome 'Occupy Movement' KMDFM would be it, probably, but...DAMN!!! the music is too goddamn good for me to ignore or dismiss!!!

And to a certain extent this song can also appeal to libertarians and others who have looked askance at the crony capitalism and top-heavy, intrusive, oppressive government apparatus that has ballooned over the past few years:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

How could I forget this hilarious classic?!?!

----------


## countryboy

Simple message, but timeless. Too bad it's a tepid lip sync performance of the song.

----------


## countryboy

Sammy!!!!!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Yeah, that was before videos really arrived as an art form.

Here's a great live performance:

----------


## usfan

I posted this in peri's lyric thread, but it is so good & political it should be here, too.. especially since this thread suddenly revived!

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgement of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song
I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
The change, it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fold, that's all
And the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they are flown in the next war
I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
No, no!


I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
Though I know that the hypnotized never lie
Do ya?
There's nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Are now parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight
I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!
Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss




Don't forget 'The Scream' at 7:50.. maybe the best in rock history..   :Big Grin:

----------


## fyrenza

I posted this on the music thread, but it goes HERE :

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I posted this in peri's lyric thread, but it is so good & political it should be here, too.. especially since this thread suddenly revived!
> 
> We'll be fighting in the streets
> With our children at our feet
> And the morals that they worship will be gone
> And the men who spurred us on
> Sit in judgement of all wrong
> They decide and the shotgun sings the song
> I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
> ...


Now THAT almost gives me a hard-on, and I mean that in the most unimpeachably heterosexual way!!! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Magnum

When I think of politics in music, punk is the first thing that comes to mind. Perhaps the best political punk band ever were CRASS. Musically not brilliant but that's not what they were about. Not many bands get mentioned in the UK's Houses of Parliament but they did.




An interesting documentary about the band:

----------


## Perianne

Sung by Tim Hawkins to the tune of "The Candy Man", it has nearly 6 million views on YouTube.  The lyrics are soooo true.  And, he's cute.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> When I think of politics in music, punk is the first thing that comes to mind. Perhaps the best political punk band ever were CRASS. Musically not brilliant but that's not what they were about. Not many bands get mentioned in the UK's Houses of Parliament but they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting documentary about the band:


One thing about the classic punk era of the late 70s is just how LITTLE overt politics was a part of it.

Outright politics really only entered with 'The Clash' and 'Wire' [and Wire's lyrics were so obscure and puzzling it's hard to tell exactly WHAT they were singing about most of the time]. 'The Ramones', for example, were extremely apolitical, and Johnny Ramone was actually very RIGHT wing [it was he who said 'Punk is RIGHT wing!'--alas, not to be proven true over time!]. 'The Damned' was not all that political either.

Hardcore Punk became a lot more political, the Edinburgh band 'The Exploited' being the most utterly ridiculous in this case:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm slowly learning to decouple a band's politics from its music. UNLESS it's SO overt that it's hard to overlook it.

For example, my latest musical obsession, KMFDM, is one of the most lefty bands I've ever heard, but their music is so amazing that I can't tear myself away. I overlook their absurd politics in order to enjoy their superb music.

----------


## Magnum

> I'm slowly learning to decouple a band's politics from its music. UNLESS it's SO overt that it's hard to overlook it.
> 
> For example, my latest musical obsession, KMFDM, is one of the most lefty bands I've ever heard, but their music is so amazing that I can't tear myself away. I overlook their absurd politics in order to enjoy their superb music.


Yeah, they're a cool band.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> The entertainment industry is reflexively liberal, but there are songs out there that are either conservative or are unconsciously a better fit with a conservative than a liberal interpretation, even if the artist had no such original intention. And occasionally there are even songs by lefties and were for a long time seen as conveying a leftist message which, by an ironic turn of events and the march of history, now fit a conservative interpretation better than the original leftist one.
> 
> 
> Here's my first offering, a song which might well sum up the entire Obama administration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close the city and tell the people that 
> ...


No surprise, because all these animal noises passing as music were originally promoted by the degenerate sons of the 1%.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

The BagHeads should dance to this at their next Ted Cruz lovathon:

I'm a little teapot
Short and stout
Here is my handle
Here is my spout

When I get all steamed up
Hear me shout
Just tip me over
And pour me out

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Wha...what?!?!

What all this 1% nonsense?!?!?! 

The Occupy Movement is yesterday's news....

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Wha...what?!?!
> 
> What's all this 1% nonsense?!?!?! 
> 
> The Occupy Movement is yesterday's news....


Guilt by association.  The Occupuppies were a media spectacle.  1% is a statistic that doesn't depend on who shouts it the loudest.  Our anti-democratic Constipation was written by the lawyers for the 1% who ruled us in the 18th Century.  The fact that there were no Occupuppies back then doesn't mean that there was no 1% class of thieves and traitors.  

By the way, 1% is about net worth, not salary.  Most of those parasites don't work; they live off our work.  They don't take risks; they are a sure thing.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Guilt by association.  The Occupuppies were a media spectacle.  1% is a statistic that doesn't depend on who shouts it the loudest.  Our anti-democratic Constipation was written by the lawyers for the 1% who ruled us in the 18th Century.  The fact that there were no Occupuppies back then doesn't mean that there was no 1% class of thieves and traitors.  
> 
> By the way, 1% is about net worth, not salary.  Most of those parasites don't work; they live off our work.  They don't take risks; they are a sure thing.


Take a few of these, they're on the house...

----------


## Magnum

The darling of the Left, Billy Bragg:

----------

